# First 2 Fatties w/ ABT - Qview



## skyman (Jul 15, 2012)

First attempt at a Fatty. Don't mean to toot my own horn, but they were delicious. But here we go...

1.) Jimmy Dean's Reg. Sausage, Applewood Bacon, Gorgonzola (meant to grab Blue Cheese but a great mistake), and fresh gound Pepper. - Naked








Ingredients


----------



## skyman (Jul 15, 2012)

Fatty #2 - Jimmy Dean's Reg. Sausage, Provalone, Onions, Poblano Pepper, Minced Garlic, and classic Bacon basket weave.







Ingredients













additional layer added after picture was taken



















Counter space is at a premium. So, I had to move to the washer.







Up next The Smoker.


----------



## skyman (Jul 15, 2012)

And for the smoke - 2-1/2 hrs at 225F with some Hickory wood.



















Top Gorgonzola - Bottom is Poblano, Onion, and Provolone







Done on the gas side of my grill, had some major grease fires.

Had them on Medium heat, but ended up with the bottom of my grill being a ball of fire.

Did I mention that I singed my eyebrows and lashes?


----------



## akjoefuss (Jul 16, 2012)

Man those look sweet!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## thrifty token (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like the hair loss was for a great cause!


----------



## zahlgren (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome Job!


----------

